# Fixie 58-60cm Frame/Bike



## aserota (19 Nov 2008)

Looking to start getting a fixie built for the summer. I am looking for a frame or full bike.

Im not very clued up on fixies and am therefore still researching more information.

Ideally i am looking for a very lightweight aluminium or carbon frame, suitable for short cycles (40 miles and under). This is not a replacement for my road bike, but more of an addition/toy!

Budget for full bike is £500, frame would be around £2-300

what have you got?


----------



## ShannonBall (20 Nov 2008)

Get a steel frame 

Check out this list of fixed-gear bikes in your price range:

http://www.londonfgss.com/thread9085.html

The Pearson Touche (£550) is aluminium/carbon fork and is v light (18lbs), if you want to go that route.


----------



## Dave5N (21 Nov 2008)

Get A fuji


----------



## marxist_fixie (22 Nov 2008)

Kona Paddy Wagon looks good


----------



## Dave5N (23 Nov 2008)

Looking forward to the revolution. You won't call them 'fixies' then.


----------



## aserota (26 Nov 2008)

Just a quick update...

Still on the lookout ideally for a carbon/ti frame if possible. Anything which is very lightweight would be preferred. I am happy to re-paint/furb a chipped frame.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Nov 2008)

Try Terry Dolan; just don't call it a 'fixie' _**shudder**_


----------



## aserota (27 Nov 2008)

thanks dave, ive registered with londonfwss (iirc) and they seem to have some lovely stuff for sale and more importantly some great advice!


----------

